# my hedgehog don't eat



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

hello,

i already receive one new female hedgehog ( shaymin)
i buy Purina Cat Chow Kitten as her food. is it ok? it seems like she don't eat it. what should i do?


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

There are threads on appropriate foods. Have you been counting the pieces of food? They don't eat much so if you have a big bowl full you might not notice any missing. How long have you had her?


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

2 days..i am kind of worried. I am using this thing.

https://www.google.com/search?client=sa ... I-vbM8M%3A


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Try only putting a certain number of pieces in there for the night (I do 100, not sure how big your pieces are) and count them in the morning. Have you seen her eat any'? What is the temperature in her cage?


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

23c.
I dont see her eat at all.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Like I said try counting the food. And maybe try some treats like mealworms. Is she active?


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

Always curl her body and sleep i think..heheh


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Well you've only had her two days maybe she is still adjusting. Does she have a wheel to run on? I know my little guy Shamus doesn't sit still for anything even when I first got him, but they have their own unique personalities.


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

I have the wire type wheel but it seems like she don't go to it.

https://www.google.com/search?client=sa ... DdmI8lM%3A


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

You need to take that out immediately. Her feet will go through and hurt her. You need a solid wheel. Comfort wheel, California storm wheel, bucket wheel, etc. I have the bucket wheel, it's a home made wheel I bought off eBay. Completely silent except the pitter patter of hedgie feet.


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

So, is it ok if she don't have the wheel for 2-3 days?


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

Which one is better? The normal wheel or flying saucer wheel?


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I think no wheel is better than that wheel. The flying saucer wheel will sling poop but would be better than the one you have.


----------



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

I mean the usual wheel or sauce pan is better? because i will buy a wheel after this so i want to make it worth which one is the best.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

A normal wheel in my opinion. Like I said the saucer wheel will send the poop flying everywhere and most people don't use it for that reason and others.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've only used a flying saucer with one girl long term and another short term, but the saucer did not fling their poop. IMO, a bucket wheel such as the Carolina Storm wheel is the best.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Nancy said:


> I've only used a flying saucer with one girl long term and another short term, but the saucer did not fling their poop. IMO, a bucket wheel such as the Carolina Storm wheel is the best.


Sorry I read that they did.


----------

